# how do Orchid and indian flower mantis cope at room temp?



## Zenythcatt (May 16, 2011)

these are two other mantis I would love to eventually get my hands on but I have seen a lot of websites say they need to be kept at a certain temperature. I was just wondering if anyone knows how they do at room temperature. 

I also saw described if you want to breed a male Orchid mantis you have to slow their metabolism down so it's okay to keep them at room temp.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

always kept orchids at room temp and never had a problem


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Flowers are ok at room temp.

I wouldn't recommend keeping orchids at room temp, a little above is ok, we don't heat our male but our room is always quite hot. Our female on the other hand has a constant heat mat on her, although she doesn't seem to notice I wouldn't risk having her off it.


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

selina20 said:


> always kept orchids at room temp and never had a problem


My theory has always been just because they can, doesn't mean they should. :whistling2:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

vivalabam said:


> My theory has always been just because they can, doesn't mean they should. :whistling2:


Lol we bred them at room temp fine. Also my other half has a lot of years experience with all different species of mantids

Saying that i suppose it also depends on how hot your house is. Mines normally quite warm because of the kids and the fact the south is a pretty warm place anyway.


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

selina20 said:


> Lol we bred them at room temp fine. Also my other half has a lot of years experience with all different species of mantids
> 
> Saying that i suppose it also depends on how hot your house is. Mines normally quite warm because of the kids and the fact the south is a pretty warm place anyway.


Yeah ours is usually warm, but sometimes in the morning it's cold if we have left the window open. I just think it's better to be safe than sorry, and I'm trying to speed her up, get her ready for breeding, it's worked so far, she is mature and the male isn't. 

Although we nearly lost her earlier, the OH is an idiot at the best of times, he left her tank open and she flew at the window, luckily it was closed, it isn't normally. :bash:


----------



## Zenythcatt (May 16, 2011)

hmm I did find an orchid the other day for 24 pounds but I think I would like to get an indian flower first :3. get a bit more experience before getting an Orchid methinks : victory:


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Zenythcatt said:


> hmm I did find an orchid the other day for 24 pounds but I think I would like to get an indian flower first :3. get a bit more experience before getting an Orchid methinks : victory:


Yeah it's probably best, although they aren't too difficult to keep, but it's a fair amount of money if they decide to die randomly, plus they don't live long anyway.


----------



## Zenythcatt (May 16, 2011)

but they are oh so pretty :flrt: how long do they live for? I know ghosts live just over a year. I would imagine it can't be as short as an adult atlas moth (2 weeks) D:.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

vivalabam said:


> Yeah ours is usually warm, but sometimes in the morning it's cold if we have left the window open. I just think it's better to be safe than sorry, and I'm trying to speed her up, get her ready for breeding, it's worked so far, she is mature and the male isn't.
> 
> Although we nearly lost her earlier, the OH is an idiot at the best of times, he left her tank open and she flew at the window, luckily it was closed, it isn't normally. :bash:


The main problem with orchids is people dont get the humidity right with them.

I had a scuba diving pinnapavonis. It found the only glass of water in the room and went for a swim. Luckily i got her out fast enough and she was fine lol.

I dont leave windows open as there are quite a few nippy bugs around as it gets warm down here. Also my son has a fascination with strolling around naked lol


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Zenythcatt said:


> but they are oh so pretty :flrt: how long do they live for? I know ghosts live just over a year. I would imagine it can't be as short as an adult atlas moth (2 weeks) D:.


I don't know exactly but I meant in general, mantids don't live that long. :lol2:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

vivalabam said:


> I don't know exactly but I meant in general, mantids don't live that long. :lol2:


 I had a MM pinnapavonis live for 9 months after maturing lol. Was so sad when he finally died


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

selina20 said:


> The main problem with orchids is people dont get the humidity right with them.
> 
> I had a scuba diving pinnapavonis. It found the only glass of water in the room and went for a swim. Luckily i got her out fast enough and she was fine lol.
> 
> I dont leave windows open as there are quite a few nippy bugs around as it gets warm down here. Also my son has a fascination with strolling around naked lol


Yeah, we keep ours pretty humid, although our room is so hot she needs spraying every day, plus we have her in a stupidly big tank, it's to try and get her ooth laying, we need her to be ready as soon as possible, we have a S/A male and we're not sure how long until he moults, not long I'd imagine... Orchid males aren't good for very long, or so the OH read. 



selina20 said:


> I had a MM pinnapavonis live for 9 months after maturing lol. Was so sad when he finally died


I have no idea what we do to males, they just die so quickly, I think it's the temp in our room, it is ridiculously hot, I keep meaning to take the heat mats off my spiders, I'll end up cooking them.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

vivalabam said:


> Yeah, we keep ours pretty humid, although our room is so hot she needs spraying every day, plus we have her in a stupidly big tank, it's to try and get her ooth laying, we need her to be ready as soon as possible, we have a S/A male and we're not sure how long until he moults, not long I'd imagine... Orchid males aren't good for very long, or so the OH read.
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea what we do to males, they just die so quickly, I think it's the temp in our room, it is ridiculously hot, I keep meaning to take the heat mats off my spiders, I'll end up cooking them.


Tbh at this time of the year there is really no need for there to be any mats etc on but that is personnal preference. Remember inverts die easier from too high a temp than too low a temp.


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

selina20 said:


> Tbh at this time of the year there is really no need for there to be any mats etc on but that is personnal preference. Remember inverts die easier from too high a temp than too low a temp.


Yeah It's only really been hot the past couple of days, I was meant to take it off earlier when I was watering but I totally forgot, I'll have to do it in the morning, the OH is asleep. I don't think he'd be impressed with me waking him up fiddling around with a heat matt. :blush:

I did have them off when it was warm a month or so back, but then it got cold again so they went back on, now it seems to be getting warmer again. British weather is such an inconvenience.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

vivalabam said:


> Yeah It's only really been hot the past couple of days, I was meant to take it off earlier when I was watering but I totally forgot, I'll have to do it in the morning, the OH is asleep. I don't think he'd be impressed with me waking him up fiddling around with a heat matt. :blush:
> 
> I did have them off when it was warm a month or so back, but then it got cold again so they went back on, now it seems to be getting warmer again. British weather is such an inconvenience.


Lol i wouldnt know as i dont use mats. All our inverts are kept at room temp


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

selina20 said:


> Lol i wouldnt know as i dont use mats. All our inverts are kept at room temp


It's ok for you, you live down south, it's freezing at the best of times here.


----------

